# wow rainforest reptiles



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

not many reptile shops wow me but weve just got home from Rainforest Reptiles - Welcome and all i can say is wow, the staff are friendly and knowlegable, the vivs are just amazing and the shop is clean and tidy, its a long drive but so worth it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its nice to see a thread praising a shop not ripping into it:2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Where is it?


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

It is near Newent in gloucestershire......I got my Hoggies from them a while back.......they have an albino there at the mo but to many pennies for me!!


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

SiUK said:


> its nice to see a thread praising a shop not ripping into it:2thumb:


AYE IS NICE TO HEAR IT FOR A CHANGE LOL:2thumb:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I did the website for Rainforest Reptiles so I have spoken to the gang there quite a bit.

I dont know much about their reptile knowledge (as that wasn't the reason we were talking  ) but I do know that they are a VERY friendly bunch.

Ive seen a lot of photos of their shop and it looks great too.

I will definitely pop in next time I am in the area 

Gary


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

SiUK said:


> its nice to see a thread praising a shop not ripping into it:2thumb:


Hi all,

It works both ways, if it's bad you say so if it is the truth and you can back it up.

But if it is a good shop you also say something about your experience.

Most people complain not many praise.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------

